# 3 Point Bale Spear Attachment.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Quick transition. Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/video/all-around-the-farm-bale-spear-attachment


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty neat. At first I thought he put them on a quick disconnect and was going to unhook the whole thing. My problem would be wondering where I left the spears once I removed them. I would probably just lean them up against the next bale of hay.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Good idea, he has, and handy, for his operation. I have a single bale spear, I'd like to convert, so i can carry Two bales, on the back of my tractor, when I gather up bales, from the field, and build a spear, that I can carry Two bales, on the front of my loader, at the same time. hope to speed up. mu process.


----------

